# TopGear.com is changing...



## Steve (Mar 13, 2006)

​
Old TopGear.com is dead. Long live the new *TopGear.com*. Sort of. 

This morning (Tuesday 7th October) Top Gear has switched on the first parts of their all new website. The new site features nearly 300 new *car videos* in a new player that allows you to share or embed them on your own site; a whole raft of new blogs with regular contributions from Jeremy Clarkson, James May and Richard Hammond. There is also a superlative index of every car on sale in the UK with some extremely cute tools that will actively help you *choose your next car*, or, if you're just having fun, will tell you whether you're better suited to a Ferrari or a Lamborghini.

'*The Cupholder*' is pure trivia, car videos, links and general car info from all over the world wide web. 

'*Sunday Afternoon Club*' remains their *F1* blog and they have big plans for that when the BBC takes over the F1 coverage next year. 

Apparently, there's much more to come ... Go to *Cars, driving, Jeremy Clarkson, James May, Richard Hammond - BBC Top Gear* to find out more.


----------



## CSK001 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Hi,*

Thanks for sharing this wonderful experience with us. I'm a new one in this website. Please keep updating me.

CSK
New Cars


----------

